# Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!



## Steinbuttschreck (25. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem mich unter anderem Schütti und Nordlicht vor meinem Fehmarnurlaub mit Tipps versorgt hatten und Schütti nach meiner Rückkehr gleich einen Reisebericht „angemahnt“ hatte, will ich dem gerne nachkommen und die lesende Gesellschaft mit meinen Rechtschreib- und vor allem Kommafehlern belustigen.

Vorneweg: Aufgrund eines Totalausfalls der Kamera gibt’s keine Bilder.

Am 15.10.2005 ging es aus dem südlichen Hessen pünktlich um 04:00 los. Mit einer unglaublichen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von geschätzten 100 Sachen sind wir gegen 11:00 Uhr auf Fehmarn angekommen. Hierbei muss man wissen, dass wir mit einem VW-Bus mit Ladepritsche und Plane gefahren sind. Nicht weil wir es so toll finden, dass die Plane ab ca. 90 Sachen so Schläge loslässt, dass man sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr versteht, sondern weil wir unser 3,80 m Metzeler Schlauchboot während des Urlaubs aufgebaut lassen und somit die Ladepritsche nutzen.

Nach den üblichen Besuchen im Angelgeschäft (Wattwürmer), Aldi (Fressalien) sowie dem Getränkehändler (Isotonische Getränke, Vitaminsäfte etc.:q ) belegten wir unser Domizil in Strukkamp.

Was jetzt kommt kennt wohl jeder:

Unmengen an Gerödel und Verpflegung mussten ins Haus geschafft und so verteilt werden, dass man alles wiederfindet. Aber das haben wir alles recht gut hinbekommen.

Zum Glück schien die Sonne von einem blauen Himmel (dass sollte sich auch bis einschließlich Mittwoch nicht mehr ändern), sodass wir unsere Yacht auf der geräumigen Terrasse aufbauen konnten.

Das Boot mit seinen vier Kammern war fast prall, als ein hässliches Geräusch erklang und uns mitteilte, dass unsere Doppelhubpumpe keine Lust mehr hat. Bei näherem Begutachten des Pustehilfsmittels musste der wirtschaftliche Totalschaden festgestellt werden #c .

Was tun? Da das Boot sehr gut die Luft hält (ca. 2 Wochen) und wir nur 1 Woche zur Verfügung hatten, beschloss mein Kumpel „Pferdelunge“ die restliche Luft „oral“ einzupressen.

Was für ein Bild: Der Kerl kniet vor dem Boot mit dem Schlauch im Mund und presst mit einem purpurfarbenen und gequält aussehendem Gesicht die Kammern voll (ich musste derweil im hauseigenen Strandkorb sitzen und dem Elend mit einer Flasche Jever in der Hand zusehen). Man soll es nicht glauben, aber es hat geklappt. Die Kammern waren zwar nicht so prall, aber ausgereicht hätte es allemal. Trotzdem meinte er, dass wir uns lieber eine neue Pumpe zulegen sollten, was wir dann auch taten.

Dann noch mal schnell raus auf den Sund und eine kleine Probefahrt unternommen, da wir uns ja im September einen neuen AB zugelegt hatten. Der 5 PS Tohatsu (4takter) lief, wie schon auf dem heimischen Main, wunderbar. Also alles bestens, wenn Herr Pferdelunge nicht die ganze Zeit davon geredet hätte, dass sein Hals durch das Pusten so komisch kratzen würde. Seiner Meinung nach lag es wohl an der schlechten Luft aus dem Schlauch, oder mindestens an der Vogelgrippe, weil hier ja so viele Möwen rumfliegen.

Das Resultat am Sonntag Morgen: Wir hatten die Pest an Bo(a)rd. Besser gesagt hatte Herr Pferdelunge sich eine ordentliche Grippe eingefangen |krank: .

In den nächsten Tagen sah unser Wohnzimmertisch ein wenig anders aus, als in den letzten Jahren. Anstatt diverser Kaltgetränke und Nervennahrung, präsentierten sich, wie bei einer Gesundheitsmesse, mehrere Bronchial- und Hustentees, Vitamintabletten, Kopfschmerzmittel etc. Diese Sachen nahm er auch eisern ein, sodass wir keinen Ausfalltag beklagen mussten (Respekt) #6 .

Sonntag, 16.10.2005

Wir wollen es auf dem Sund probieren. Ca. 2.472 Boote belagern diese kleine und enge Wasserfläche. Erste Pilkversuche im Bereich der Brücke bringen nichts. Daher fahren wir Richtung Campingplatz Miramar und ankern bei ca. 5 Metern. Im Laufe des Tages kommen insgesamt 7 gut maßige Fische (4 Platte und 3 Dorsche) ins Boot. Einige kleinere Flossenträger werden aufs nächste Jahr vertröstet.

Gegen 15:00 Uhr frischt der Wind so auf, so dass wir beschließen, westlich der Brücke zu ankern. Also hingetuckert und den Anker geschmissen. Der Anker fällt, fasst schön am Grund, das Boot treibt ab und ..............?! der geschlossene Karabiner, den wir ans Ende des Ankerseils gebunden haben, flutscht aus der Metallöse am Boot#c . Mein Gesicht (ich bin der Ankerknecht) möchte ich nicht gesehen haben. Somit war das Fischen beendet.

Verloren haben wir ihn westlich der Brücke, an der nördlichen gelben Tonne. Also dort lieber nicht pilken oder auf Grund gehen.

Aufgrund des immensen Schocks haben wir beschlossen, abends ein Blech Pommes zu vertilgen. Die Zubereitung ist ja eigentlich keine große Kunst. Also das Backpapier mit den Pommes aufs Blech. Nach etwa 20 Minuten will Herr Pferdelunge die schmackhaften Stäbchen begutachten. Originalton: „Ach du sch.....! Das Backpapier brennt“#d . Mit vereinten Kräften konnten wir das Großfeuer löschen und anschließend flambierte Pommes naschen. Schmeckte gar nicht so schlecht, wenn der Hunger groß genug ist.

Nach einigen Beruhigungsbieren meinerseits überlegte ich mir, ob ich die Backpapierfirma mal ordentlich verklagen sollte oder ob es vielleicht daran gelegen haben könnte, dass wir das Papier so großzügig bemessen hatten, dass es eventuell zu nah an die Heizspirale (oder wie das Ding heißt) kam. Wir entschieden, auf die Klage zu verzichten und das Unglück der eigenen Doofheit zuzuschreiben:q .

Montag, 17.10.2005

Nach dem Erwerb eines neuen Ankers, mehreren Metern Seils und einem Nirosta SCHRAUBkarabiners #6 ging es nach Westermakelsdorf. Das Resultat: Wieder 7 schöne Fische auf Wurm, wobei diverse Kleinere wieder schwimmen durften. Der Tag ging ohne größeren Zwischenfall zu Ende. Ungewöhnlich, aber sehr beruhigend.

Dienstag, 18.10.2005

Diesmal wollten wir wieder in den Sund. Zuerst probierten wir ohne Erfolg an verschiedenen Stellen mit Pilker und Wattwurm unser Glück. Nach etlichen Ortswechseln kamen die ersten Platten auf Wurm ins Boot. 

Auch dieser Tag sollte nicht so problemlos zu Ende gehen, denn unser Ankerball verabschiedete sich für immer von uns, als er mit einem feinen „Plopps“ in die klaren Ostseefluten fiel#c . Jetzt wissen wir auch, dass der Ankerball nie mit Draht, sondern mit einer Schnur befestigt werden sollte.

Da wir keine 40 Euro für einen nichtgesetzten Ankerball zahlen wollten, beschlossen wir, den Tag mit einer Drift zur Brücke zu beenden und währenddessen zu pilken. So kamen noch mal 5 sehr schöne Dorsche ins Boot, die ordentlich auf den 70 gr. Pilker oder den Beifänger (japanroter Twister) knallten. Insgesamt haben wir an diesem Tag 12 Fische mitgenommen.

Mittwoch, 19.10.2005

Aufgrund des Südostwindes wollten wir es mal wieder in Westermakelsdorf probieren. Bis zum Abend verirrten sich lediglich 4 schöne Klieschen an unsere Angeln (wir haben übrigens immer nur mit 2 Ruten à 2 Haken gefischt). Aber dann ging es rund. Kurz vor und während der Dämmerung fingen wir noch 10 sehr schöne Fische, wobei Herr Pferdelunge mit einer Dorschdoublette von 2,5 kg und 1,5 kg den Vogel abschoss. Endlich konnte der im Boot ewig im Weg liegende Watkescher seine Premiere feiern und die zwei knapp gehakten Ostseeleoparden retten.

Donnerstag, 20.10.2005

Der letzte Angeltag brach an. Da wir bereits gegen 18:00 Uhr wieder auf der Autobahn sein wollten, hatten wir nur etwa 4 Stunden Angelzeit zur Verfügung. Ich erinnerte mich an Schüttis Tipp#h , es mal in Puttgarden zu versuchen. Gesagt getan. Dank Schüttis präziser Wegbeschreibung fanden wir die Slipanlage sehr flott. Endlich konnten wir mit dem Auto direkt ans Wasser fahren und das Boot nebst Motor ins Wasser „schubsen“.

Aufgrund des heftigen Windes beschlossen wir, im „Windschatten“ westlich der alten Mole zu ankern. Hier waren die Wellen nicht ganz so hoch. Da wir an dieser Stelle das erste Mal fischten, waren wir schon ein wenig verwundert, wie flach es hier war. Da wir kein Echolot nutzen, schätze ich mal höchsten drei Meter Tiefe. Natürlich macht sich dann ein wenig Unsicherheit breit, die aber bereist nach 5 Minuten verflog, als wir die erste schöne Kliesche landen konnten.

Es folgten noch weitere 6 Platte, wobei es diesmal mir vergönnt war, nach einem heftigen Megabiss (ich dachte zuerst an einen größeren Dorsch oder eine Meerforelle) zwei größere Platte ins Boot zu hieven. Einige kleinere Platte konnten wir wieder unversehrt schwimmen lassen.

Dann war der Urlaub auch schon wieder vorbei:c . Das Boot haben wir gegen 15:00 Uhr aufs Auto gehoben und sind direkt nach Landkirchen geeiert. Dort wurde das Boot in dem „Wash-Shop“ auseinandergebaut und per Hochdruck von Salz, Muscheln, Steinen usw. befreit.

Gepackt war schnell und nach einem kurzen Imbiss bei der amerikanischen Fast-Food-Kette in Burg ging es auch schon wieder nach Hause. 

Wie immer war der Urlaub subjektiv zu kurz. Und obwohl wir fast unser ganzes „Hab und Gut“ in die Ostsee geschmissen haben oder anderweitig zerstörten, eine Feuersbrunst löschen mussten und die „Rüsselpest“ im Haus hatten, war es wieder mal eine schöne Zeit, die wir, wie bereits seit etwa 10 Jahren, traditionell im Oktober 2006 wiederholen wollen:q .

Viele Grüße Steinbuttschreck


----------



## aal-andy (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

klasse bericht, auch ich war vom 21. - 23.10 mit ein paar freunden auf fehmarn, hatten dort vorab die "rochen" nebst kapitän bei gittis bootsverleih gechartert (sein name dieter, der kerl hat dermaßen für unterhaltung gesorgt, dass wir am abend noch muskelkater vom lachen hatten). wollten am samstag dann weit raus auf die wracks, was uns aber auf halber strecke bei windstärke 6 verübelt wurde. sind dann zurück und haben den bereich um die brücke abgefischt, auch dort war der wind sehr heftig dass wir stellenweise wirklich mühe hatten, uns gerade auf dem boot zu halten. unser kapitän hat sich aber mächtig ins zeug gelegt und jede menge stellen angefahren, dass wir jeder doch noch einige schöne dorsche verzeichnen konnten. für uns war es premiere mit wiederholungsfaktor. es scheint dass gittis bootsverleih wohl einige markante stellen kennt, denn sehr viele der anderen boote sind uns jedesmal sofort auf schritt und tritt gefolgt. wir werden nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder dort sein, und hoffen auf ruhigere see.


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

@Steinbuttschreck
Toller Bericht. 

Da fällt mir nur noch eins ein: NEID !!!:c 

Grüße
FH


----------



## forellenudo (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

Klasse Bericht#6 #6 euch beide hätte ich mal gerne Beobachtet|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Stokker (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

War alles nett zu lesen, toll...
Ich sags ja immer .
 "Feeeeeeeehmarn ".
 Das klingt doch wie: Suuuuuper, oder wie :Biiiiiiiiiierzumiiiiiiir, einfach unwiderstehlich....


----------



## Michael J. (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

Wow,wirklich super Bericht.:m ....so gut,dass man sogar die defekte Kamera verzeihen kann:q


----------



## Bonifaz (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

Gut geschrieben steinbuttschreck.
Da ich mir auch ein Schlauchboot zugelegt habe und ich mit ihm am samstag die Jungfernfahrt mache, hat mich dein beitrag sehr interessiert. hab aber noch eine Frage: Was hat das mit der ankerboje auf sich ? Warum 40 €? Warum muß man die haben ?
Gruß


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für das schmeichelnde Lob. Freut mich sehr und ich werde versuchen, den einen oder anderen Bericht wieder reinzusetzen. Falls ich mal wieder zum Fischen komme!

Zu Deiner Frage Bonifaz:

Da ich keinerlei Boots(führer)schein besitze, beruhen meine Weisheiten nur auf dem Prinzip "Stille Post". Aber ich leg mal los:

Wenn Du ankern willst, musst Du einen Ankerball setzen. Dies ist auf jeden Fall auf der Ostsee so, wie es sich auf Binnengewässern verhält, kann ich leider nicht sagen#c .

Der Ankerball besteht, recht vereinfacht ausgedrückt, aus 2 schwarzen, runden Plastikscheiben, die durch einen Schlitz zusammenschiebbar sind. Diesen Ball musst Du irgendwo am Boot befestigen. Wir haben ihn an ein etwa 1 Meter langes Kabelkanalrohr gebunden, welches wir beim Ankern irgendwo zwischen Heckspiegel und Motor klemmten.

Nach Auskunft des Verkäufers, bei dem wir dem Anker sowie den Ankerball im Abstand von zwei Tagen erwarben (der lacht sich über unsere Story bestimmt heute noch kaputt :q ) verlangt die Wasserschutzpolizei bei einem nichtgesetzten Ankerball 40 Euro.

Aber scheinbar schaut die Wasserschutz nicht immer genau hin oder drückt auch mal ein Auge zu. Letztes Jahr ankerten wir vor Westermakelsdorf und unser Ankerball war irgendwo, nur nicht an Bord.

Wie aus dem Nichts erschien plötzlich ein Polizeischlauchboot mit der entsprechenden Motorisierung. Sie stoppten kurz, blickten mal aus etwa 50 Metern rüber, grüßten #h und brausten Richtung Huk davon:m .

Entweder haben Sie es nicht registriert oder es war ihnen egal. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass ein vergessener Ankerball in einer schmalen Enge mit viel Verkehr, wie dem Sund, eher geahndet wird, als auf der weiten Fläche vor Westermakelsdorf, wo wir völlig alleine waren.

Aber vielleicht kann uns Freizeitkapitänen noch der eine oder andere Profi hierüber Auskunft geben.

Viele Grüße

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## alpenpilker (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

Super Bericht mit Dank an Steinbuttschreck.
Bei diesem Urlaub war ja alles inklusive|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

@Bonifaz, eine Ankerboje ist was anderes als ein ankerball

der Ankerball macht dich für andere Wasserfahrzeuge als Ankerndes Boot erkennbar und sieht so aus .







@Steinbuttschreck
auch auf binnengewässern wird beim ankern ein ankerball gesetzt. und in der nacht ein Weisses toplicht

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Schütti (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

Hallo Steinbuttschreck,

besten Dank für deinen schönen Bericht.

Und da du auch sicherlich mal gerne was über Fehmarn liest, gucks du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62528

Ausserdem haben wir (ein paar Boardies und ich) ganz spontan einen ca. Termin für ein kleines, privates Kleinboot-Treffen auf Fehmarn ausgemacht,
dafür gucks du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62026

Also, wenn ihr Lust habt, ich würde mich freuen euch mal kennenzulernen.

Nächstes Jahr im Oktober bin ich allerdings auch wieder "Oben" :q .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

super bericht #v 
musste sehr über eure missgeschicke grinsen...sorry |clown:


----------



## Dieter1944 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

Hallo, 

ein richtig klasse geschriebener, erfrischender Bericht. Danke. 
Außerdem habe ich mich köstlich amüsiert als ich mir vorstellte, dass zwei ausgewachsene Männer bald ihre Hütte in Brand setzen. Beim Ankern wurde ich an meinen damals vielleicht 12 jährigen Sohn erinnert. Wir hatten im Boot immer Ankerseil und Anker getrennt liegen. Ich peilte mit dem Boot eine vermutlich fängige Stelle und rief ihm dann zu ANKER RAUS. Das tat er auch, aber ohne Seil. Sein dummes Gesicht, ich wäre vor Lachen beinahe erstickt.
Sowas läßt sich ja zum Glück leicht wieder besorgen.

Gruß Dieter
Mein Benutzerbild ist übrigens letztes Jahr ganz in der Nähe der Rampe bei Puttgarden entstanden. Auch wir hatten guten Fangerfolg dort.


----------



## Bonifaz (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

War gestern zur Jungfernfahrt mit dem Schlauchi in Dazendorf. Leider hat uns der Wind mit stellenweise über 6 bft. um die Ohren geblasen. Die Drift war doch arg doll. Außer einem gehökelten Dorsch haben wir nix gefangen !!! Auch auch Wattwurm war nix....


----------



## Bonifaz (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

War gestern zur Jungfernfahrt mit dem Schlauchi in Dazendorf. Leider hat uns der Wind mit stellenweise über 6 bft. um die Ohren geblasen. Die Drift war doch arg doll. Außer einem gehökelten Dorsch haben wir nix gefangen !!! Auch auf Wattwurm war nix....


----------



## der_Jig (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf und um Fehmarn!*

genialer bericht!!! wirklich klasse... freu mich schon auf den 2006er bericht!


----------

